# Holland today.....



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Today's coffee porn is bought to you by:

Gulpen - NL (first photo) taken at the local market

Maastricht - NL (second photo) taken in a small roasters


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Love the Faema! Not so sure about the grinder...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Love the Faema! Not so sure about the grinder...


do you mean the grinder in the van or the one in the shop?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Is that a Clover brewer? I would have loved to try something brewed that way but now that the Little Mermaid owns the design and won't supply yo anyone else, I can't see me ever getting to try. Those burnt beans that they peddle make me gag.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Not the one next to the Faema, the other rather weird looking one.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Not the one next to the Faema, the other rather weird looking one.


That is a Mahlkonig VTA 65


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Deja vu? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=331004


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

risky said:


> Deja vu? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=331004


Yup, they seem popular over this way









pin various colours...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Not the one next to the Faema, the other rather weird looking one.


The rather weird, £3500 of grinding awesomeness.... Not that I knew that but you can read the thread that Risky linked..


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where else are you heading in The Netherlands?

If you have time and are in the area

Utrecht: The Village for coffee, then Belgie and Oliver for beer.

Amsterdam: Headfirst, Screaming Beans, Scandinavian Embassy for coffee.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> coffee porn is bought to you by:
> 
> Gulpen - NL


Sounds like just the place to find coffee porn!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Where else are you heading in The Netherlands?
> 
> If you have time and are in the area
> 
> ...


Cheers aaron,

im over here quite often as my girlfriend is Dutch. Always after a good bit of heads up, especially of the coffee variety. We are really into the beer scene over here so don't usually struggle with that. Especially the up and coming Dutch craft beer Brewers.

just enquired about your Utrecht beer recommendation (she knows it)

we are off to the De Molen brewery next Wednesday, it's in Bodegraven near Gouda. I've been drinking their beers for a few years and finally get to go to the brewery.

we are off to Amsterdam one day as well so will try and check out at least one of you places for a decent coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Where else are you heading in The Netherlands?
> 
> If you have time and are in the area
> 
> ...


Off to Amsterdam Sunday


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

ridland said:


> Is that a Clover brewer? I would have loved to try something brewed that way but now that the Little Mermaid owns the design and won't supply yo anyone else, I can't see me ever getting to try. Those burnt beans that they peddle make me gag.


I wasnt sure sure what it was, I was hoping someone would know.

Hmmm...have I missed out on something there?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I wasnt sure sure what it was, I was hoping someone would know.
> 
> Hmmm...have I missed out on something there?


From a quick look apparently they cost upwards of $11K for a brewed coffee maker. Should have been decent, definitely interesting to try if you see another .

It looks like a clover to me http://www.chow.com/food-news/54246/you-cant-afford-this-coffee-maker/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Cheers aaron,
> 
> im over here quite often as my girlfriend is Dutch. Always after a good bit of heads up, especially of the coffee variety. We are really into the beer scene over here so don't usually struggle with that. Especially the up and coming Dutch craft beer Brewers.
> 
> ...


Cool, my mum is Dutch and Utrecht is like a second home to me!

EVERYONE know Kafe Belgie, been going a looong time now! Brouwerij de leckere and Oudaen are worth checking out for local brewed beer too if you are ever in Utrecht.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Cool, my mum is Dutch and Utrecht is like a second home to me!
> 
> EVERYONE know Kafe Belgie, been going a looong time now! Brouwerij de leckere and Oudaen are worth checking out for local brewed beer too if you are ever in Utrecht.


I like the De Leckere beers a lot, especially the Blauw Bijl (can't remember how to spell it off the top of my head) but I think it translates to the 'Blue Axe'

my favourite Dutch brewer at the moment is Het Uiltje (once again the spelling could be dodgy)


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> From a quick look apparently they cost upwards of $11K for a brewed coffee maker. Should have been decent, definitely interesting to try if you see another .
> 
> It looks like a clover to me http://www.chow.com/food-news/54246/you-cant-afford-this-coffee-maker/


Bugga chance missed....

I shall keep my coffee porn trained eye out for another one.

We were in another shop in Maastricht, some cafe / bike shop. They had a Mazzer Robur and a Mahlkonig *KK30 for grinding their beans... My girlfriend was asking about an orange motto jug and I heard her tell the girl behind the counter 'oh, it's not for me, he's the coffee geek'









Perhaps she is right.....

* - if that's what the double one is called?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thread hijack alert!

Anyone been to any of the Dutch Center parcs?

Thread hijack over.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jonc said:


> Thread hijack alert!
> 
> Anyone been to any of the Dutch Center parcs?
> 
> Thread hijack over.


Sorry jonc it appears we don't negotiate with terrorists. Just let the thread go


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok. All done.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

We are leaving our little house in the south today








it's time to move back up north.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Happy coffee picture hunting oh and holiday etc..


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes *fist pump*

we have just got tickets for a sold out gig for one of my favourite bands, see you tomorrow Flogging Molly


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@aaronb

we are going to Amsterdam tomorrow. We will be trying to visit one of your recommendations. I see that one of them is a roaster, do the other two sell fresh beans as well?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr O said:


> @aaronb
> 
> we are going to Amsterdam tomorrow. We will be trying to visit one of your recommendations. I see that one of them is a roaster, do the other two sell fresh beans as well?


Not sure tbh, sorry.

I haven't been to Scandinavian Embassy but heard it is fantastic. They use Nordic roasters, so I imagine would sell retail.

If you are near the south there is Caffenation Amsterdam too, they sell retail (beans roasted by Caffenation Antwerp) and their coffee is really good.

Enjoy the gig!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Will have to remember them if we ever go back (loved it over there).

If you like chips, go here...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are in Utrecht and you like chips find the Frietwinkel, it was voted best in Netherlands!

Organic skin on chips cooked to order with homemade sauces - oorlog is the best (mayo + sate).

The frites used to be amazing everywhere in Holland, but then everyone switched to the frozen ones and bought in mass produced sauces


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

We know that place.... Mmmm.... Lekker *waves hand next to ear*

i checked the locations of the 'shops that sell coffee' see what I did there? Headfirst are very close to Ardens Nest, the pub that only sells Craft Beer from the best Dutch Brewers. Happy days....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr O said:


> @aaronb
> 
> we are going to Amsterdam tomorrow. We will be trying to visit one of your recommendations. I see that one of them is a roaster, do the other two sell fresh beans as well?


Went to Scandinavian embassy on Monday . lovely filter and very good food...yoghurt barn for breakfast on the way is worth doing. Going to try and hot lot61 if we get a chance this afternoon

Yes they sell retail bags , about 10-15 Euros I think


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

We can do Headfirst and Scandinavian Embassy, SE is not too far from the venue for the gig









look forward to it...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

aaronb said:


> The frites used to be amazing everywhere in Holland, but then everyone switched to the frozen ones and bought in mass produced sauces


@arronb

the chips in Delft are still made fresh from spuds, I seen them getting cut yesterday.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr O said:


> @arronb
> 
> the chips in Delft are still made fresh from spuds, I seen them getting cut yesterday.


Depends where you go, some places are still good.

You are making me hungry, i'll be in Utrecht 3 weeks today - patat oorlog and a cold blond or wheat beer for lunch I think!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I've just had Kibling met knoflook saus van de markt...lekker!!

just going for a beer now at our local craft beer bar..


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Je zal een portie kibbeling bedoelen?

Die moet je wel zonder saus proeven, je gooit toch ook geen slagroom op een Cappuccino?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

You could find a good coffee: Trakteren, Jan Pieter Heijestraat 119-a 1054MD Amsterdam 0031 6 41269891

Or at my trailer on

August 29, Vlaardingen near Rotterdam

September 12, Vijfhuizen near Amsterdam


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@3aan said:


> Je zal een portie kibbeling bedoelen?
> 
> Die moet je wel zonder saus proeven, je gooit toch ook geen slagroom op een Cappuccino?


Tuurlijk kibbeling









i don't put cream on a cappa because I don't drink milk / cream drinks. Only espresso or brewed









p.s I had a kapsalon earlier









pps. I seen Zevenhuizen on a sign, we were on the way to Bodegraven (no idea where 5 houses is though


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Use your navigater! 15km from Amsterdam


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Slagroom. It took me a while to realise this is whipped cream and not one of those places you walk past in Amsterdam!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How drunk were you to eat a kapsalon? How does your stomach feel today?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds like a kapsalon is essentially a kebab+Gouda cheese? I'd be up for that...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

aaronb said:


> How drunk were you to eat a kapsalon? How does your stomach feel today?


I feel mighty fine









I'd had a few beers but wasn't drunk


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Sounds like a kapsalon is essentially a kebab+Gouda cheese? I'd be up for that...


Noooo, a kapsalon is a hairdressers









But but as a meal it is:

A tin tray - chips in the bottom - kebab meat (but way better than our shite) then cheese - put it in the oven. Top with garlic mayo and sambal - then all the salad options


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Slagroom. It took me a while to realise this is whipped cream and not one of those places you walk past in Amsterdam!


Google translation could be Your friend.

Most of the time for silly or funny lines.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Noooo, a kapsalon is a hairdressers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Rotterdam there are several places where the serve the exact dish You mentioned, its quit a MEAL! the last I eat was enough for two persons, I took it at the car and we shared the meal, the price of all this? five euro!

PS The Kebab was from Shaun and very tender.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah Kapsalon does mean hairdressers, the legend goes that a hungry hairdresser got his friend in the nearby kebab shop to create the dish one night and the rest is history!

A Turkse Pizza is quite nice too, its basically a flatbread pizza with donner meat (better than standard uk donner), salad and garlic sauce.

Nothing beats patat oorlog and a kroketten though.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

klein - €3.50

medium - €4.50

groote - €5.00


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@3aan said:


> Use your navigater! 15km from Amsterdam


I thought all dutch folk called it a tomtom? even if it's a Garmin or other brand....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Yeah Kapsalon does mean hairdressers, the legend goes that a hungry hairdresser got his friend in the nearby kebab shop to create the dish one night and the rest is history!
> 
> A Turkse Pizza is quite nice too, its basically a flatbread pizza with donner meat (better than standard uk donner), salad and garlic sauce.
> 
> Nothing beats patat oorlog and a kroketten though.


Vietnamese loempia met sambal saus?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Nothing beats patat oorlog and a kroketten though.


This name have to banned from the Dutch culture.

How would the people in Britain react if You ordered a Chips World War 2, or something like that?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I thought all dutch folk called it a tomtom? even if it's a Garmin or other brand....


I do call it Stom Stom or Stupid Stupid because of the many accidents thats happend on the roads by mis-interpretation of the directions given, I do use a build-in system from VDO and the are the best, the price is at least seven times a Stom Stom, the quality is more than Ten times better!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

@3aan said:


> This name have to banned from the Dutch culture.
> 
> How would the people in Britain react if You ordered a Chips World War 2, or something like that?


Well it is the Dutch who call it that, and spell it like that on the menu.

If chips WW2 was written on a menu in a chip shop in the UK then you could order it, as its on the menu.

Very unfair comparison.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Vietnamese loempia met sambal saus?


Its a second best. The Dutch samabal doesn't have anwyhere near enough of a kick to it either, you need to go to a proper Indonesian toko to get the good stuff.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

It is similar.

Oorlog = War !!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Its a second best. The Dutch samabal doesn't have anwyhere near enough of a kick to it either, you need to go to a proper Indonesian toko to get the good stuff.


You say Dutch, but it is an Vietnamese sambal sauce = not sambal but an sauce what was made with the use of sambal.

The best sambal is home made, I make every two years highly concentrated flavoured sambal, 20 kilo peppers in several varietes and 24 hours cooking and no sleep during this process, whe like it hot and this burns your mouth etc.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

@3aan said:


> It is similar.
> 
> Oorlog = War !!


I know what oorlog means, what I am saying is you go to a snackbar and that is what it says on the menu, 'patat oorlog'.

You wouldn't walk into a chip shop in the UK and see "chips ww2". If you did you could order it, because it is on the menu.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

If I come in a cafetaria and such name is on the menu, I'm out of there. 

Whats the problem to say I like a "Patat met mayonaise, pindasaus en graag wat uitjes" ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

@3aan said:


> If I come in a cafetaria and such name is on the menu, I'm out of there.
> 
> Whats the problem to say I like a "Patat met mayonaise, pindasaus en graag wat uitjes" ?


Nothing, but Patat Oorlog is the name of the dish, and is on printed menus and the snackbar menus all over the country. It's just a silly name.

If you really are that offended by it you might need to launch a national campaign.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

this is is the Sambal I like. I've tried a lot and Oelek is my favourite- especially from this brand.

oh, I also like oude kaas too- especially from the market


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah Conimex is the Dutch Indonesian stuff, doesn't have enough of a kick for me.

Cheese looks lovely!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@Mrboots2u

reply to another thread, didn't want to go off topic in that one.

We didn't make it to any of the Amsterdam 'shops that sell coffee' my girlfriend isn't into speciality coffee as much as me so we ended up at a speciality Dutch beer pub we have always wanted to visit. It's not far from Headfirst so I planned to go there, but before I realised the time it was 16:50, headfirst closes at 17:00. I decided to leave MrsO in the pub and go for a peek and hopefully buy some beans. When I got there at 16:55 the place was pretty full and I had no chance of a quick chat about beans so I returned to the pub empty handed. I'm in NL once a month usually so we will go back and visit some of the decent places for coffee...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Mr O

same here , we went to Scandinavian Emabassy , as it had great food , so i got a free pass to that one .

Would recommend it ,next time your there...

Have fun !!!!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll definitely give it a go


----------

